
Apple's iOS Loyalty Rate Is Lower Than Google's Android - dmurthy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2018/03/10/apples-ios-loyalty-rate-is-lower-than-googles-android-but-apple-may-steal-more-users-each-year
======
earenndil
> CIRP has surveyed 500 U.S. smartphone users

That seems awfully low, and not at all representative.

